# LGB BOX CAR



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

Can someone give a brief how to on removing the roof from a 50' LGB box car......thinking about making anotgher battery car.
Looking at the car it is not real clear how the roof comes off.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ralph, 

There's screws on the upper side sills, and one screw on each end at the top.....if you remove all of those then the roof will pull off.


----------

